

The Samsung Challenge - malign
http://mustapha.svbtle.com/samsung

======
ggk
Both companies (Apple and Samsung) are in strong position right now and both
are equal threat to each other.

In the highly competitive market, the company which keep innovating will
sustain. Now the question is out of these companies, which one is better at
innovation?

